
TypeScript 2.0 Preview - vgallur
http://www.infoq.com/news/2016/04/typescript-2-preview
======
brudgers
The presentation:
[https://channel9.msdn.com/Events/Build/2016/B881](https://channel9.msdn.com/Events/Build/2016/B881)

